

The New HondaJet - as
http://www.honda.com/hondajet/?ef_id=1097:3:c_913fcb9c9f966e0808dd4cf73d0aa205_841615408:Won2fUGvMUIAAA4EeR8AAAAP:20080409010932
It's a beautiful craft.
======
sanj
I love the engine nacelle configuration. I've read some reports of how it
causes some weird issues with the horizontal stabilizer at some attitudes.

But if it don't look cool, it won't fly cool.

------
jamiequint
Pricing starts at $3.65M

